# Damn I love this shit



## Gunz (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Grunt (Feb 22, 2017)

Dang...that makes me want to thrash myself....

Simply put...that is beautiful.....


----------



## Gunz (Feb 22, 2017)

The intensity of the DI at 1:30. How much fun is that?


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 22, 2017)

That was...entertaining. 

I have known three DIs, and all three were about as different as they could be.  One was our active duty I&I first sgt on his sunset tour.  He came to I&I staff from the drill field.  He was a hoot, loved practical jokes, not once raised his voice. 

The second was a buddy, a guy I met surfing at Camp Del Mar.  Fully, like, totally rad surfer dude, man.  That's how he talked.  I could not picture him as a DI; then I met him for lunch aboard San Diego and saw him in action.  Made a believer out of me.

The third was the gunny assigned to my platoon at officer school.  When he found out I had been a FMF corpsman he was in my shit 24/7.  I paid for every sin ever committed by a corpsman.  "Did YOU lose my medical record??  _DID YOU_??"  At the end of school he told me he did that because he knew I could handle it.

These guys, the guys in the video, NOTHING like the RDCs in Navy boot.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 22, 2017)

That looks like MCRD San Diego - 

The cars in the parking lot remind of seeing my Senior Drill Instructor's blue BMW parked nearby - Because no Marine would forget his Senior's name, I Googled him sometime ago.  Turns out he made it to Sgt. Major and retired after 30 years.  He was everything a recruit would want their Senior to be, and happened to resemble Mike Tyson so he did not need to say much...his favorite phrase though, "Boys, you dicked-the-dog!" used to crack me up.

Sgt. Maj. Hines retires after 30 years of honorable service


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2017)

To add...

A>  this pre-bed routine with the rifles is cool as shit, we never did that.

B>  the firewatch is draped with a fucking safety belt, LOL.


----------

